
Convert Figma Layouts to Flutter, SwiftUI and Tailwind. OSS and 99% Tested - bernaferrari
https://github.com/bernaferrari/FigmaToCode
======
heldrida
Hi Berna! Great effort you've put here. The IR approach to nodes is a great
strategy. Just dropping some support here ;)

